# JAPANESE BALLOON BOMB FOUND



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2014)

A bit late, but posting things from camp is sketchy...
Is it a bomb? Object found in B.C. mountains could be live Japanese balloon bomb from WWII

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2014)

Terrific find. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry for the kid victims.


----------



## stona (Oct 16, 2014)

You've got to love journalists!
Headline _"Is it a bomb?" _followed by, in the report, _"They confirmed without a doubt that it is a Japanese balloon bomb." _
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2014)

22 years ago, a 52 yo Japanese guy flew with his balloons to cross the Pacific Ocean but disappeared a few days later.
His family is still waiting for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Oct 16, 2014)

stona said:


> You've got to love journalists!
> Headline _"Is it a bomb?" _followed by, in the report, _"They confirmed without a doubt that it is a Japanese balloon bomb." _
> Cheers
> Steve



My thoughts exactly! Interesting story though Geo, cheers for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2014)

Good find! Just not sure I'd want to make it...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2014)

While the bombs fell all around the western states, Northern California saw a great deal of them, including the most intact example landing 40 miles due west of here in a small town called "Hayfork".

The balloon bomb had settled into the top of a 60 foot tall Douglas Fir tree, was seen by the locals and while waiting for the Army to show up, exploded during the night. The next morning, they found that the balloon itself had detonated, but the bomb portion remained, allowing them to study the bombs, weights and related assembly.

Anyway, if anyone is interested, here's the the official U.S. Military evaluation of the Paper Balloon Bombs: Japanese Balloon and Attached Devices


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2014)

Great stuff


----------

